# My Twin 26 yr. Old Grandson's Cancer Has Come Back!



## Granny7

Everyone knows me as Granny7, on the infidelity site, but my name should tell you how devastated I am along with the whole family. I have never felt so helpless and sad in my life. This is worse than my husbands affair, just in a different way. He had testicular cancer on one side a year and a half ago. They did the surgery, took it out and could have had chemo then, But he was in his last semester of Law School, along with his twin brother and already had a job waiting for him. He had been with the same classmates for almost 7 yrs. and wanted to graduate with them. 

The family met with the oncologist and their was only an 8 % chance of it coming back and it did. He just passed the bar 6 weeks ago, has been working 50 or more hours per week which is exhausting, but he loves his job and they think the world of him. I thought his parents went with his for the results of his CT Scan, but because his blood work came back fine, they felt everything was OKAY! So he found out the bad news by himself, to say he was in shock was an understatement. He called his Mom, crying on the phone and was basically in shock. His twin brother called, he told him along with his younger brother.

Testicular cancer only affects young men between ages 15 to about 30 yrs. of age. If you have son's, tell them to do self exams every month, as that's the way you find it.It's an aggressive kind of cancer and can reoccur at any time. Unfortunately his did and we are all devastated. He's a wonderful young man, polite, kind, a Christian and just a fine young man. This just stinks and I am so angry and sad at the same time. Once he got over the shock, he had to tell his boss at the Law Firm and so far they are being very cooperative. But he thinks that he is going to go for infusions of about 5 hrs. and then go into work. Maybe when he meets with his doctors this week, they will let him know that he's not being realistic. His body needs time to rest and heal, but his parents and my grandson's think that being positive that he can do what ever he's able to do. I agree with that to a certain point, but as my niece who is a hard working cancer patient, she told me that most people are not able to go right into work after infusions and work. Maybe later after he see's how hard this is going to be will be more realistic about what he can do. He has 4 days of aggressive chemo, then 2 weeks off and goes through this 4 separate times. He is already so thin and has lost even more weight since his first surgery. He never weighed much to begin with as his family is on the thin side and eat very health. 

His biopsy is next week to see if it's the same type of cancer. It's in his lymph nodes in the stomach cavity. We are praying that it's not the kind that he will have to have surgery also, as it's a serious one and can affect him in so many ways. It's a 5 hr. surgery and very tedious and you have to have the best surgeon to do it. 

His twin brother also has a 30% chance of getting it also, more so than his other brother. I made healthy smoothies for him to take to work and drink in between meals to put on some weight which is what his doctors want him to try and do before his chemo or surgery. Also the green drink that helps the toxins in your body and the cells also. The whole family is doing all that they can to take the stress off him and make his life easier for him and his brother's. His twin brother is studying for the bar in 3 weeks and has to pass it or he could loose his job. He missed one part of this 2 day, 7 hr. test by 2 points about 4 months ago, so he is under a lot of pressure also. He works hard all day at his Law Firm, comes home, studies, eats and goes to bed. He is so close to his twin brother and this is hitting him so hard, along with his younger brother. They are all trying to be positive, which is great. But I saw my grandson for the first time yesterday, as he's been working hard and she felt that he needed time to process this. Plus she felt that I would fall apart and she wants us to all stay strong around them for there sake. 

Well, as I looked at my grandson last night for the first time, saw him wearing a long sleeve shirt in our 95 degree weather to hide his thin arms. He looked sad, like he was a million miles away, just thinking of what lay ahead of him. My heart aches for him. I know there are people with worse things than him and my heart goes out to them also. I just wanted to take him into another room and ask him, "Brendan, how are you really doing?" Put my arms around him and if I cried, I cried. Why do I have to hide my emotions of sadness and love for what he is dealing with? Are you suppose to bottle up your natural feelings of sadness, so you don't upset them? Isn't it a natural feeling to be sad? Has anyone had any experience with this kind of situation and how did you handle it? I'm looking for advice and I am having a horrible time dealing with this.

I'm also trying to hold a 52 yr. marriage after suffering from PTSD as my husband's 3 yr. affair came back to me about 3 yrs. ago. Things have not been going well as all the information that I wasn't able to handle over 25 yrs. ago, along with the lies he told kept me in the marriage. I so wish now that I had gotten a divorce at the age of 43. Now I am 70 and it's a much harder decision to make. None of the grandchildren know about there grandfather and would be devastated if they knew so the secret has to still kept. If I left him now, the questions would come and the family doesn't need it at this difficult time. Add to this, my 94 yr. old Dad's health isn't good and we could loose him at any time. The hard part is he lives 9 hrs. away from me, so I can't do much to help him. Life really isn't good right now, so any advice would be welcome.

Thanks for listening, I'm so sorry it's so long. If you believe in prayer, please pray for Brendan and the family. If not, positive thoughts are welcome also.

Blessings, Granny7


----------



## manticore

so sorry, cancer is a horrible disease that indescriminate attacks anyone in any age, I hope for the best outcome for your grandson, he sounds like a fighter that does not give up easily, I really hope that he will be able to beat it again.


----------



## Jellybeans

Sending your twin and you/your family big hugs. Be strong!


----------



## Granny7

manticore said:


> so sorry, cancer is a horrible disease that indescriminate attacks anyone in any age, I hope for the best outcome for your grandson, he sounds like a fighter that does not give up easily, I really hope that he will be able to beat it again.


manticore,
Thanks for your kind thoughts. I need them so much right now. I wish I had the cancer, not him. He has his whole life ahead of him. He is so strong in his mind and if anyone can do it, he can. He's just so thin already and needs to try and get some weight on before he even starts the chemo, but he might only have a week to do so.
Granny7


----------



## Granny7

Jellybeans said:


> Sending your twin and you/your family big hugs. Be strong!


I'm trying, but it is so hard. When it comes to my grandchildren, they are my heart.
Granny7


----------



## alte Dame

I'm so sorry, Granny. He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## hambone

Praying for you and your family Granny 7


----------



## WolverineFan

I am very sorry for the circumstances that you find yourself in. I do believe in Christ and I do believe in the power of prayer. Please know that I have lifted you and your whole family up this very moment.

Have you gone and seen a counselor at all? The pressure you are under right now can have a dramatic effect on your thoughts and your feelings. There is nothing wrong with expressing your emotions towards your grandson, but to always be crying in his presence can become a burden on him. Have you found other ways to communicate your love? I always enjoy writing cards and notes and sharing my feelings in that manner. 

If you cannot go to a counselor maybe you can set up an appointment to see your Pastor. Sharing your feelings in a forum is ok but the personal touch of friends who care about you is irreplaceable. I know of a free counseling service done by a Christian Non-Profit organization. If you would like the information send me a private message. In the meantime, know that my thoughts and prayers are with you. Blessings!


----------



## Coffee Amore

My heart goes out to you, Granny. You have my best wishes for a quick recovery and and cure.


----------



## Ikaika

Healing Aloha


----------



## soccermom2three

Oh Granny, sending hugs to you and good thoughts to your Grandson.


----------



## Granny7

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and prayers. His biopsy is scheduled on July 11, to see how many lymph nodes are affected and the extent of the cancer. I am praying that he only has to have chemo and not surgery also. I wish the biopsy was sooner, you would think they would be in a hurry to get to it before it does any more growing.

Blessings, Granny7


----------



## Philat

Granny, we are all praying for your twin grandsons and for you as well. We haven't forgotten you.


----------



## Granny7

tdwal said:


> How are you doing in lite of all of this Granny. You doing ok?


tdwal,
No I am falling apart inside over my grandson. My marriage I think is basically over and I don't even care about life anymore, except for my grandchildren and there love. I just want to drive away and never come back, but I can't desert my grandson right now. I have no feelings left, my CH thinks that I am ruining our lives because I am living in the past. He says that it can't be undone so why keep going over and over it? I don't do that, it's just bottled up inside until I bring up one question, he gets angry and then I get so darn mad, that it's good there is no gun in my house. I hate the sight of him for doing what he did and messing up what I thought was a wonderful marriage and for over 3 yrs. That's a long time and he did love her and it still hurts. So No, I feel like crap right now. Sorry, I am just in a horrible mood, it's been a hard day and week for me. Thanks for caring though. My grandson's biopsy is July 11th. I wish they would do it sooner.

Granny7


----------



## Granny7

tdwal said:


> I was watching the national news when I read your post and this came on. Maybe its a message.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ydnao9c0adfxayq/2014-07-04 18.00.24.mp4


tdwal,
I couldn't understand what they were saying real good. The only words that I could understand was, "You never give up." Maybe you could tell me what else I missed? He wants me to totally forget what is causing me so much distress and he gets so angry that I won't. I have tried and did for 20 yrs. and it came back. He didn't try 30 yrs. ago to tell me the truth, it was nothing but lies for over yrs. and still would get angry when we talked about it. Not sad that he had hurt me, not remorseful, he didn't want to tell what happened, just shove it under the rug. His feelings for her, he minimized. Now 30 yrs. later he's telling me that he still had feelings for her and didn't want it to end, but she did. She told me so herself, that she had planned to end it that weekend, but according to his love letter he told her everything possible to keep her in his life. The letter from her BS told me it was still going on and I could never find any proof, but now I wonder if it still was? I know all this has been 30 yrs. ago, but those last 25 yrs. has still be not the best. You would have thought he would have tried to be the best husband possible, but he wasn't. He was still the same selfish person he always was. Also still tried to control me, but I didn't let that happen, but it was still a battle. So I'm not sure what the rest of the message was but I'm just so tired. I can't fight for anything anymore, there is nothing left in me. I just have to focus on my grandson from now on and get a new mattress so that I can sleep in another room from now on, till I can separate from him. Divorce isn't an option, insurance would be a big problem, along with other issues.

Thanks for trying to help, Granny7


----------



## Granny7

tdwal said:


> He said you can accomplish anything in the world if you never give up.
> 
> I confused you Im sorry, I was not saying never give up on your marriage, I think you made that clear that it is over now.
> 
> What I think it was saying is for YOU to never give up and your grandson to never give up, I think that is the message unless you interpret it to mean something else. You sound very tired, almost despondent and like you want to give up on your life.
> 
> _"No I am falling apart inside over my grandson. My marriage I think is basically over and I don't even care about life anymore, except for my grandchildren and there love. I just want to drive away and never come back, but I can't desert my grandson right now. I have no feelings left"_
> 
> Be strong for your grandson and be strong for yourself. I do not believe in coincidence, I got this message literally as I was reading this post.


tdwal, 
Thanks for the clarification. It is odd that it happened as you were reading my post. Yes, my body and mind is exhausted, totally. I'm sleeping on the couch tonight till I can go to Sam's tomorrow and get a new mattress. I told him that he could sleep on the couch, why was it fair that he is the one that did wrong, yet he sleeps on the King size bed? Well that's what he did as soon as I got up from my nap of stress. So what kind of husband would let his wife sleep on a hard couch with a bad back, an unloving one. I get the message now and understand it. 
Thanks again, Granny7


----------



## Granny7

tdwal, 
Please PM me as I don't want to keep talking about my depression on a post that is for my grandson. I keep saying, I am so tired and yes I believe in God, but I can't seem to find the strength to be strong.
God Bless, Granny7


----------



## frusdil

Not many things worse than a young person with cancer  My heart goes out to you all.

xxx


----------



## Granny7

frusdil said:


> Not many things worse than a young person with cancer  My heart goes out to you all.
> 
> xxx


frusdil,
You are so right in your statement. I have a niece in her early 50's that has been going through it for over 3 yrs. and I read her post on FB and my heart goes out to her. Now my own 26 yr. old grandson is now going to have to deal with this testicle cancer (already lost one to it) and now to have it spread just isn't fair. I hate the thought of what lies ahead for him and see the worry in his eyes and also the tiredness in his voice. Everyone keeps telling him, after the initial shock, to think positive and that will help him get through this and I know that's true. But I can hear him being scared in his voice. To be a very young and thin, but handsome attorney, he's already commented about what people at the office is going to think when he's bald? He's not a vain man either and usually never cares what people think, not in a mean way, just that he has confidence in what he believes and his life is based on doing what is right. He dresses nice, is polite, but he lives his life by doing what is right, not to try and impress anyone just for appearance sake. He's very confident, strong and knows what he wants to do with his life. Now that's all messed up by this cancer. To just pass the bar 6 weeks ago, after having to take it again as he missed it the first time by 2 points, was so exciting and now to get knocked to the ground by this diagnosis. My heart just aches for him. I want him to let out what he feels, he doesn't have to be so strong all the time. My Dad is 94 and hasn't sounded like himself in the past 6 months or so, he can hardly walk, so he can't go down and eat with his friends, but it's hard for him to get in a wheelchair and he really doesn't want to be in one anyway, he has a lot of pride. He never complains, but he finally told me what was wrong the other night. I listened and I understood how he felt and I told him so. It's hell getting old, as he said to me. To not be able to do the things that you use to do 2 yrs. ago, to remember when you were younger and full of life. It's sad to end up this way.

I wish my grandson would do the same thing, but I think he feels that this is the only way to approach cancer or any illness as he's been raised this way, not to say that's a bad thing. But I would be so scared if I was him and I know he is and it hasn't even begun yet and won't until about the 17th. of July. They have to wait for the biopsy to be done and get the results of the lymph nodes and how many are affected. I apologize about the length of this, just couldn't sleep and am just venting to get it off my mind. Thanks for your kind words, they are very appreciated.
Granny7


----------



## Philat

Granny, please keep us up to date. We will all continue to offer prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Granny7

Philat said:


> Granny, please keep us up to date. We will all continue to offer prayers for you and your family.


Philat,
I will, thanks for your kind words. His biopsy is this Friday, then they won't know for over 5 days the results, not sure if that's business days or not. The chemo will start on the week of the 21st. and he will get the biopsy report from his doctor on the 18th. You would think there would be some urgency about this, especially for him to get it off his mind and not let it to continue to grow, but his Mom, my daughter says it won't make any difference, but I don't agree with her. 
That's what we know so far.
Thanks, Granny7


----------



## Coffee Amore

It sounds like your daughter's fatalism is a coping mechanism. It's got to be so hard on her. No parent wants to contemplate the possibility of their child dying before them, so she might just be steeling herself for the worst and of course hoping it doesn't come to pass. 

I hope the biopsy results are in his favor...


----------



## Granny7

Coffee Amore said:


> It sounds like your daughter's fatalism is a coping mechanism. It's got to be so hard on her. No parent wants to contemplate the possibility of their child dying before them, so she might just be steeling herself for the worst and of course hoping it doesn't come to pass.
> 
> I hope the biopsy results are in his favor...


Coffee Amore,
You could be right and I sure can't imagine how she feels inside as she never wants to talk about it with me as we aren't very close, no matter how hard I try to be helpful. Just so many things involving her Dad and his cheapness in the past and things he has said that were wrong has made her turn against both of us. Me for now dealing with the PTSD of the affair he had 25 yrs. ago that has come back to haunt me again, since I never got my questions answered and don't know the total truth. Both daughter's blame me and she especially since she lives in the same city, yet we hardly ever see her and we aren't included in anything unless its Christmas or something. She only does things with her 3 son's and husband and never includes us and we live 10 minutes away and if she ever comes over she complains that it's a long drive. We've tried to iron it out, but she doesn't want to talk about what happened in the past, so it never gets cleared up. 

I love her and so does her Dad and they are both very much alike. They like to both shove things under the rug, just like the affair that he has done both 25 yrs. ago and again now. 

She has raised her whole family to think positive, not to show emotions, like crying in front of each other, maybe like when my grandson found out he cried on the phone to his Mom & Dad and she cried when she told me, as I did also. My H didn't,but he was really upset, but he never cries either, even when his Mom & Dad passed away. Then it's right away, a stiff upper lip and we are going to all think positive and get through this as positive thoughts help the body heal. I don't disagree with that, but I think sometimes you need to let the tears flow that are bottled up inside of you. My grandson didn't talk to us for almost a week after the news as he was afraid that I might cry on the phone, which I would have and he couldn't handle that. So all we could do was send him messages showing our love and support. She doesn't want any questions from us as she says it's all covered and he's in the best hands possible. Yet she talks to her sister probably every day and converses with her all the time. 

It's just the way she is. Is she suffering inside, I'm sure they all are, but no one wants to talk about there feelings in there family. They all have a deep sense of faith and that's what they are relying on, as am I. I pray all the time for my grandson and his twin brother, who is studying for the bar at this difficult time. He takes it on the 30th. of this month and has to pass it or he will lose his job. Missed it by 2 points like I said, but did pass the National one, it's the state that is the hardest. Thank God his brother passed it before this happened.

I don't understand why there is not any rush on my grandson's testicular cancer in the lymph nodes. It grows very fast, so you would think there would be some urgency. I guess I need to read more about it and see if there is any more risk associated with waiting? It's not going to change anything, but it might give me more peace of mind, yet my grandson is trying to work, is tired and you know he just wants to get on with this, find out the results as it has to be worrying him. 

Anyway, it's all so sad and overwhelming for all of us. Now I just found out yesterday that my 94 yr. old Dad is having to be moved out of the Assisted living facility in another city as they claim they can't give him the level of care that he needs with his falls getting worse and his dementia, so I'm trying to locate Asst./dementia homes in his city that can take him and he's going to be devastated when we have the doctor talk to him, as that was how it was suggested by the social workers to do. Then we will talk to him also. It's not a very good situation and I'm handling it to find the place long distance. So one more thing to add to everything that is going on. I just wished I lived close to my Dad, instead of 9 hrs. away as I could look at them myself and be of comfort to Dad. I will be going home to help them move, which I pray that it's not going to be during the same time as my grandson's chemo starts and that's a possibility. Lord give me the strength to get through all this and also the family. 

Sorry this is so long, it's just been a long day or 2 days.

Granny7


----------



## frusdil

No need to apologise. Your grandson needs to know there's someone who will listen to him express his fears - he needs to be able to say to someone "what if I don't survive this?" "what if I die?" or just "I'm so scared". All these things would be going through his mind, and it would only be adding to his stress not to be able to express them 

I'm thinking about you and your family Granny, I really wish I could do something to help xxx


----------



## Granny7

frusdil said:


> No need to apologise. Your grandson needs to know there's someone who will listen to him express his fears - he needs to be able to say to someone "what if I don't survive this?" "what if I die?" or just "I'm so scared". All these things would be going through his mind, and it would only be adding to his stress not to be able to express them
> 
> I'm thinking about you and your family Granny, I really wish I could do something to help xxx



frusdil,

>>>I wish someone would could help, but we all know that's it's out of our hands now, except to give him the food to nourish his body to get it strong for what he is going to go through, the positive thoughts that I keep hearing about, have faith that the doctors that are treating him are as good as there reputation that proceeds them, with an inside track that his aunt worked with one of the leading oncologist in this field and that's his doctor who is working with him. Pray that the biopsy is as small as can be, not spread to much further that he needs the hard surgery and let him know that he is loved, which he knows. I can try and give him all the emotional support he will let me give, but I just know that he's be brought up to keep things to himself. 

Once when he was having a heat stroke on the tennis court at 17, didn't know where he was and collapsed in front of me, my daughter and her husband had been watching the other twin play right next to him and wasn't listening to what I tried to tell her as she was watching the end of the one that collapsed. I told her, Judy he passed out, he's not playing around after he won the whole last set not even seeing the ball, how I'll never know, but sheer determination! He had already asked me to try and get him something to eat, an energy drink, etc. as he wasn't feeling well so I knew something was wrong. He was so out of it that he never touched them. They half carried him off, laid in him a tent with ice on him and liquids. I just put my hand on his calf to comfort him and she scolded me out side the tent and told me that it didn't look good to his friends at his age for his grandma to be doing that. I was shocked. He was told to go and get medical help, they decided to get him in air-conditioning, cool off and let him play the finals. The referee advised her against him playing, to take him to the hospital for an IV as it was so hot that not matter how much he drank, he was loosing it to fast. She didn't listen, he tried to play and cramped up after about 15 minutes and had to quit. I know so much about health, but because I have to take pain meds for my back sometimes, she feels that I don't take care of myself or I wouldn't hurt so bad. She doesn't want to know about the condition of my back due to slip and falls that were freakish accidents, forgets that I played competitive tennis for 35 yrs. never fell and just thinks she knows everything. My grandson's have always let me take care of them when they were even teenagers and appreciated my compassion with them. That is who I am, I do the same with my Dad who's 94 and not doing well. I manage his meds also. I could help my grandson so much if he starts to get sick if he would let me or sit there and put a cold cloth on his head, but my daughter wants me to butt out and they will handle it. It's so darn hard as me giving help is what I love to do and especially with my grandchildren. So, if he would open his heart and just let it all out, I would love to listen to him but he's been taught otherwise. We'll just have to see how it plays out and she might see that he needs more help than she is able to give. It's all very hard to deal with, between my grandson of 26 and my Dad of 94 and his Demencia. 

I so appreciate having my support friends on here, that's who my psychiatrist told me to listen to today and just to be there for my grandson and Dad when they needed me. Fix the drinks that will help his body, that will help him also, so that's what I'm going to do.

Thank you for your support and everyone on here, it means to world to me to have somewhere to go and express your thoughts and ya'll will help with your kind words and advice.

Granny7


----------



## frusdil

How are you travelling Granny? Has your grandson had his biopsy?


----------



## Granny7

frusdil said:


> How are you travelling Granny? Has your grandson had his biopsy?


frusdil,
I'm not traveling right now, if your wondering about to see my Dad. That is still all up in the air on what is going to be done. My brother has 1st. power of attorney, me second. We have changed Dad's medication's to see if it will help. We'll give it a few weeks, but when I called to say Hi tonight he was in bed by 7 PM. That's so unlike him, he is really worn out. The staff where he is are not doing a good job, just the opposite, mixing up medications, etc. numerous phone calls that I have to make to try and keep it straight, but yet I don't know if they are doing it right. I have every reason to not trust them, as does the other member's of the family. If we move him to another place at almost 94, he might just give up. I think he is just really tired of being tired and un-happy with being like he is. It's a mixed up mess and all i want Daddy is to be at peace when he dies. I just wish I lived there. 

I'm in so much pain tonight, been mattress shopping and it has really done a number on my back and whole body. I can't seem to get out of pain, that's why I'm still up.

My grandson got his biopsy done this past Friday, it went well and he's not in any pain now. He'll meet with his doctor on the 18th. to get the results if it's the same testicular cancer that has spread to the lymph nodes a year and a half ago. Hopefully it's not another one. Then they will decide if they need to do surgery, in addition to chemo. So we are all keeping our finger's crossed that no surgery is needed, the chemo is bad enough, especially with his high powered job, just starting as an attorney and he already sounds so tired. His color looks good and he definitely always thinks positive and believes in God. So, I just keep praying and praying for him, make the special drinks he needs to put on weight before chemo and the green drinks to help him out and get strong.

In regards to my CH, I've just put that on the back burner for now, I have nothing left in me to fight anymore, the other things take precedent over our marriage right now.

Sorry this is so long, just so much going on.

Thanks so much for carrying about someone you don't really know.

Blessings, Granny7


----------



## Philat

You're still in our thoughts, Granny. Praying for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Fisherman

I am very sorry about your grandson. I am praying for him. At least he has one thing going for him, he has you.


----------



## Granny7

Fisherman said:


> I am very sorry about your grandson. I am praying for him. At least he has one thing going for him, he has you.


Fisherman,

I've been trying to reach you for months in the PM section, but it keeps saying that I have the wrong e-mail. If you post it to me in the PM section I can get in touch with you. I've written you several messages and I'm sorry you didn't get them.

Thank you for the kind words about my twin grandson. He's goes with his parents tomorrow to see the Dr. who will be in charge of his care in regards to chemo. The biopsy came back today and it shows that the lymph Node has grown since the last CT Scan in the past 6 months. His testicular cancer was removed a yr. and a half ago. Was fine 6 months ago, blood work was fine, so he was really not prepared for this. His chemo will start next Wednesday and last 5 days and is very aggressive. Five days of infusions, 2 weeks off, then it's done 4 more times for about 2 months. Then they will do another CT Scan to see if it shrunk the tumor. If not, he will be turned over to a surgeon who specializes in a very invasive surgery, about 5 hrs. and tedious and is very difficult. I'm thankful to God that the biopsy didn't call for surgery right now. My heart aches for him right now. 

I spent 4 hrs. today making him the green drinks that help cancer, toxin's, etc. that you drink twice a day. Then I make the nutritious greek yogurt drinks with all the fresh fruit for him for a week as they need him to gain weight as he's already so thin. I've been doing this for about a month now to help him out. He just thanked me tonight.

All 3 brother's live together, one goes back to college for his last semester of college, but his twin brother will be living with him and that's a good thing. He missed the bar last time by 2 points and is taking the bar next week. He has to pass or he will lose his job at a great law firm, but we have all the faith in the world in him. He's working and studying like crazy (his twin brother passed about 2 months ago, right before he found out about the cancer.) It's been a horrible yr. in so many ways. At least the one with the cancer did pass the bar, but it does put extra pressure on his twin brother who takes his test next week almost to the day that his brother starts chemo. That stinks and they are all so close. So, I pray that he can focus on this 7 hr. exam that he's got to pass. He will be devastated if he doesn't. It's a hard place for both of them to be in. 

The two things that they all have going for them is, FAITH AND POSITIVE THINKING and a family that will do anything for them. 

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.

Granny7


----------



## Granny7

Philat said:


> You're still in our thoughts, Granny. Praying for good news tomorrow.


Philat,

Prayer does work. The biopsy came back today. At least he doesn't have to go right into surgery at this point. I am just praying that the chemo, which is extensive for 2 months isn't to bad for him and that it gets all the cancer in the lymph nodes and never comes back. He will be followed very closely for months, years and the rest of his life, since it was in his lymph nodes. God does work miracles and we are all praying that things go well for him. He see's the Oncologist tomorrow, with his parents and the chemo starts next Wednesday.

Thanks for your prayers,
Granny7


----------



## Coffee Amore

It must comforting for him that he has you and the twin brother. Are they identical twins? I was going to say perhaps the twin brother should be checked out as well just to be safe. Good luck to your other grandson. I hope he passes the bar exam and keeps the great job.


----------



## Granny7

Coffee Amore said:


> It must comforting for him that he has you and the twin brother. Are they identical twins? I was going to say perhaps the twin brother should be checked out as well just to be safe. Good luck to your other grandson. I hope he passes the bar exam and keeps the great job.


Hi Coffee Amore,
Yes, they are identical mirror image twins which is more rare, right and left brained. He also has a 22 yr. old brother who is living with them right now till he goes back to college in August, who he is close to also. They are all very close and help each other out, along with there parents. This kind of cancer does run in families, the identical twin has a 30% chance of getting the same thing and I pray he doesn't. This type of testicular cancer hits young males between the age of 15 and 35. They all do self exam's every month, blood work and CT scans when they are suppose to so that they don't have it happen to them. 

Thanks for your kind thoughts. I pray that his twin passes the bar also. I can't imagine if he doesn't, he's studying so hard.

Granny7


----------



## karole

Praying for your grandson Granny. A friend of mine's son had testicular cancer a while ago. His also came back. He had to have surgery the second time though, as well as additional chemo. Before his last surgery and chemo, he had his sperm frozen. He had just gotten married when the cancer came back and they wanted to have children. Needless to say, that was 4 or 5 years ago and he is now doing fine. He and his wife have a beautiful girl that is now 2 years old - thanks to modern medicine and lots of prayers! 

Many prayers for your family.


----------



## Granny7

karole said:


> Praying for your grandson Granny. A friend of mine's son had testicular cancer a while ago. His also came back. He had to have surgery the second time though, as well as additional chemo. Before his last surgery and chemo, he had his sperm frozen. He had just gotten married when the cancer came back and they wanted to have children. Needless to say, that was 4 or 5 years ago and he is now doing fine. He and his wife have a beautiful girl that is now 2 years old - thanks to modern medicine and lots of prayers!
> 
> Many prayers for your family.


Hi karole,
Thanks for your kind words and prayers. My grandson did have his sperm frozen last week just for that reason. Not sure why he isn't having surgery in addition to chemo, but maybe that's a good thing for right now. I do know, from reading about it, that if it comes back again he would likely have surgery and chemo. He does have one of the top testicular cancer doctors treating him. 

I am so happy for your friends son and I pray for the same results, hopefully without the surgery which I hear is not very good and difficult. He's going to be a wonderful Father and wants to have a wife and family, once he's through this and back full time with his job at the Law Firm. I just pray that he doesn't over do it, as he's talking about doing the infusions and going into work? I think his body is going to tell him different and I'm scared that if he pushes it, it will not help him heal like he should.

Did your friend's son, have a difficult time with his chemo? My daughter seems to feel that with the nausea medications he is going to be okay. I don't think she is being realistic. He's going to be having about 4 hrs. of infusions for 5 days in a row, like I said. Two week break and then go through it 3 more times. That's got to take a tole on his body. So, I am curious as to how your friend's son chemo went in reference to being sick and maybe even have to work?

Thanks for your prayers,

Granny7


----------



## karole

To be honest Granny, I can't give you any info about his chemo. It wasn't a close friend of mine, it was the son of a man I worked with. I do know he is doing very well now and his cancer has not come back since his last treatment.


----------



## Granny7

karole said:


> To be honest Granny, I can't give you any info about his chemo. It wasn't a close friend of mine, it was the son of a man I worked with. I do know he is doing very well now and his cancer has not come back since his last treatment.


karole,
Thanks for letting me know.
Granny7


----------



## Jellybeans

Granny, some people do better with chemo than others but it is ROUGH. I witnessed two colleagues go through it at the same time and it was brutal to watch. People are so much stronger/resilient than we can even imagine.

That is great he has a treatment plan and such a loving family to support him at this time.  Praying for your grandson/family!

Stay strong.


----------



## Philat

Granny, JB is right. The farther along you get in the chemo course the more it affects you. My wife is a two-time breast cancer survivor, and the chemo did a number on her. But the operative word is "survivor." As in your grandson.

It will be OK.


----------



## Granny7

Philat said:


> Granny, JB is right. The farther along you get in the chemo course the more it affects you. My wife is a two-time breast cancer survivor, and the chemo did a number on her. But the operative word is "survivor." As in your grandson.
> 
> It will be OK.


Thanks Philat & Jellybeans,
I hear what your saying and I have heard that the 3rd. time of treatment is the worse. I don't see how any of it can be good, it's destroying all the good cells in the body, along with the bad ones. I know Brendan is so strong and positive in his thoughts, as is his whole family. I just hope is is prepared, in case it is worse than he thinks. He's such a wonderful young grandson and it kills me to see him going through this and all I can do is prepare drinks to make him stronger. I want to see him and give him a hug, but he stays so busy right now trying to get ahead in his work that we never see him. We are leaving on Tuesday to move my 94 yr. old Dad into a more helpful Assisted Living/dementia facility. Dad needs my help also, wish it wasn't 9 hrs. away. My back hates the drive, but Dad is worth it and so excited that I am coming to see him. 

Thanks to everyone for all the good thoughts, I sure need them right now.

Blessings, Granny7


----------



## Jellybeans

That is a lot to deal with. Just stay positive. Oh and...


----------



## Ikaika

I'm sorry I'm catching up late on your thread. And again, sending you and your family blessings of Aloha. 

If not too personal, what chemotherapeutic drug is he being administered? Make a huge difference in how he fairs through the process.


----------



## Granny7

drerio said:


> I'm sorry I'm catching up late on your thread. And again, sending you and your family blessings of Aloha.
> 
> If not too personal, what chemotherapeutic drug is he being administered? Make a huge difference in how he fairs through the process.


drerio,
No, I don't know. But I know it's a very aggressive dose for 5 days in a row. Two weeks off, then again 3 more times. It last about 2 months. He had the surgery a year and a half ago and the lymph node has increased in side from the last CT Scan taken 6 months ago. Blood work came back fine, but CT didn't. If I can find out, which might be hard to do, I'll let you know. His Aunt will know, not sure if she'll share it with me? Is there a reason you wanted to know?

Thanks for your best wishes, been there, it's beautiful.

Granny7


----------



## Ikaika

Granny7 said:


> drerio,
> No, I don't know. But I know it's a very aggressive dose for 5 days in a row. Two weeks off, then again 3 more times. It last about 2 months. He had the surgery a year and a half ago and the lymph node has increased in side from the last CT Scan taken 6 months ago. Blood work came back fine, but CT didn't. If I can find out, which might be hard to do, I'll let you know. His Aunt will know, not sure if she'll share it with me? *Is there a reason you wanted to know?*
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes, been there, it's beautiful.
> 
> Granny7



Not trying to be nosy (in Hawai'i we call it niele (knee eh lay)), just gives me an indication on the nature of treatment and the ability to withstand the treatment. 

Background: I do some research in cancer, albeit mostly brain tumor related varieties.


----------



## Granny7

drerio said:


> Not trying to be nosy (in Hawai'i we call it niele (knee eh lay)), just gives me an indication on the nature of treatment and the ability to withstand the treatment.
> 
> Background: I do some research in cancer, albeit mostly brain tumor related varieties.


drerio,

Didn't mean to insinuate that you were, sorry. I would love to know also, as it would give me a better understanding of what he might have to deal with. I will definitely try and find out, my daughter, unfortunately doesn't share much with me. I could call his Aunt, she will know.

I'm like you, in a second life (to old at 70 for it now) I would have been a doctor or nurse. I love helping people, especially family, the mentally challenged and the elderly. I love the smiles on there faces when they get attention that no one else gives to them.

I find the medical profession very interesting, so like you, I do a lot of research into things, like my grandson's cancer. 

I'm glad that it didn't go to his brain. It all started with the testicular cancer, then one cell got into the lymph nodes. They were going to do a short round of chemo, but he was in his last semester of Law School and the doctor thought he would be okay? In hindsight, that would have been the best thing to do, but he felt comfortable waiting, based on the odd's and also wanted to graduate with his twin brother from Law School. 

If I can find out, I will let you know, like I said.

Take care, Granny7


----------



## Affaircare

I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can pray--God knows and He's the one who can support you.


----------



## Granny7

Affaircare said:


> I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can pray--God knows and He's the one who can support you.


Affaircare,
Thanks so much for your prayers and kind words. Yes God will help us get through this. I will just be glad when he starts the chemo and it's over with. The waiting is so hard on me. I love him so much and he's such a nice Christian man and needs all the help we can give him.

Blessings, 
Granny7


----------



## EI

Granny, I will add your grandson to my rapidly growing prayer list. He is the same age as my daughter. I can not imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Granny7

EI said:


> Granny, I will add your grandson to my rapidly growing prayer list. He is the same age as my daughter. I can not imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. (((HUGS)))


EI,
Thanks so much for adding him to your prayer list. He's on a lot of them and definitely has a lot of support, along with his Faith and positive attitude. I pray that the chemo isn't as bad as I hear it is.

Blessings, Granny7


----------



## Coffee Amore

Granny7 said:


> I pray that the chemo isn't as bad as I hear it is.


It depends on the chemo. Some chemotherapy treatments aren't as "bad" as others. I have a girlfriend who had almost 16 weeks of chemo, but her hair didn't fall out. She did have something she used to call "chemo-brain". Her thinking was foggy. She'd be more forgetful. That went away with time. 
Still wishing your grandson and family all the best..


----------



## Granny7

An update on my grandson's chemo treatments for cancer. He started the treatment two days ago, on the 28th. of July. So far the one thing that is bothering him is the pain in his hips, which I haven't studied about. He's also very tired, but I also think that comes from him trying to work at his Firm before he started treatment. Also enjoying the last weekend before treatment at the beach having fun. I also think he is taking the stress of this internally in order to be strong for everyone.

So continue the prayers for him, as the chemo he's getting is very strong for 5 days and during that time, they are flushing his kidneys a lot as this chemo can cause problems with them down the road. 

Thanks to everyone for all your kind words and prayers.

Granny7


----------



## Philat

We're all with you and your family, Granny.


----------



## frusdil

Thinking of you and your grandson Granny xxx


----------



## Philat

Granny, how are we doing over there?


----------



## Granny7

Philat said:


> Granny, how are we doing over there?


Hi Philat,

Not well, very worried and sad about my grandson's battle with testicular cancer. He just finished his 2nd. round, was pretty sick last night. He has had his head shaved pretty closely as it was falling out unevenly. His brother's, Dad, Grandfather & Uncle are going to do the same thing in support of what he is going through. He has 2 weeks off of chemo now and then has 2 more 5 days sessions to go through before they do the CT Scan and blood work to see if they got all the cancer in his lymph nodes or if anymore have re-appeared. 

He's still working hard at his Law firm, but is very tired. He's a positive thinker and was recognized as a hard worker at a meeting at his firm yesterday which made him feel really good.

I just pray when it's all over that his CT Scan comes back positive, I will feel so much better when that happens. 

Thanks for asking,

Granny7


----------



## richie33

Hope he kicks cancers a**.


----------



## Granny7

richie33 said:


> Hope he kicks cancers a**.


richie33,
So do I! He sure is trying hard enough, he's a fighter and always thinks positive and has his faith in God also. I pray for him many times a day, along with the rest of the family.
Thanks,
Granny7


----------



## Granny7

To Everyone,
I just saw a picture of my 26 yr. old grandson who has finished 2 rounds of Chemo. My husband and I were shocked at his appearance. It was so sad, his eyes sunk in, loss of weight ( he's already thin) and his coloring. We have not seen him since he started his weekly chemo treatments and it brought tears to my eyes, he looked so bad. 

He'll start his 3rd. Round of chemo in one more week. He has a total of 4 rounds of this, one week on, 2 weeks off, then one last round. 

Then he waits 2 weeks before they do the CT Pet Scan, if I have that right to see if they got all the cancer in the lymph nodes that spread from his testical cancer. I just pray that it's clear, but that won't be till November 11th. 

I hate Cancer, it's awful what it does to your body. His siblings and all the members of his immediate family shaved there head so he wouldn't feel so bad. Just keep him in your thoughts and prayers.

Thanks, Granny 7


----------



## EI

Granny, could you please give us an update on your grandson's illness when you have an opportunity? He has remained on my prayer list. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Granny7

EI said:


> Granny, could you please give us an update on your grandson's illness when you have an opportunity? He has remained on my prayer list. (((HUGS)))


Hi EI,
Also to everyone else who have inquired about my 26 yr. old twin grandson who has been going through aggressive chemo for cancer that had spread to his lymph nodes due to testicular cancer 18 months earlier.

He had 4 rounds ( 5 days in a row, then two weeks off) and just finished his last round this past Friday, Oct. 3rd. He had been doing pretty well on the first 3 rounds, tired, nauseous but did go to work for 4 hrs. afterwards.

After this last round he hasn't done so well. He's extremely tired and weak. He finished it on Friday and slept the whole weekend, day and night. He didn't feel very well this morning and went into the doctor to see how his blood count was doing and it was okay. They told him that it was the result of all the chemo that he's been through. He looks so bad right now. I saw a picture that was taken of him on the last day as his parents brought him balloon's to celebrate. I cried when I saw how bad he looked. No hair of course, grayish colored skin and sunken in eyes. 

He goes back to his doctor on 11/11/14 after having a CT PET Scan to be sure that all the cancer is gone. I am praying so hard that it is as I can't imagine that he would have to go through surgery and then more chemo and probably radiation also. 

The whole situation is so sad and I wish I could do more to help him, but the boys don't seem to want any help. He even went to work today after leaving the doctor's office, I don't know how he does it. He actually has the highest production of business in the Law Firm and that's with battling cancer. He's a very strong young man and I love him so much. 

Thanks for asking and we all sure appreciate the prayers for him. I lit two candles at church. One for him and the other for his brother to pass the Bar, which sadly he didn't. So that means his twin brother failed it 3 times now. He hasn't given up and thank God the Law Firm wants to keep him on, so at least he has a job until he takes it again.

Thanks for asking,
Granny7


----------



## tom67

I am so sorry.
Just help and be there for him.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I'm sorry things are so tough. I hope the PET scan has a very good result. I wish all the best to him and the family.


----------



## Granny7

tom67,
I wish he would let me, but they are so independent. I was fixing power, healthy drinks for him and he decided he didn't want any more. I think it was because I asked him to many questions as to which was his favorite as I made them for a week for him. Brendan is the twin that is so focused and determined, so he feels (like his parents have taught him) that if you think positive things will be better. The twins and there brother have been raised this way and that's how they lead there life. My husband and I always try to be one step ahead of things so we are not surprised by what could happen. So I wish we could do more to help him, but he wants to be independent and take care of himself. It's so sad for me as I love to help other's, especially my own grandchildren. So I can only pray for him. Thanks for your concern.
Granny7


----------



## Granny7

Coffee Amore said:


> I'm sorry things are so tough. I hope the PET scan has a very good result. I wish all the best to him and the family.


Coffee Amore,
Thanks for the kind words. We are all praying that he gets good news from the PET Scan on 11/11. I can't imagine him going through surgery for 5 hrs. and it's such a dangerous one also. He's so thin already and was even before chemo started. That's why I tried making the energy drinks to help him out before the chemo and when it first started, but he said that he was doing okay and didn't need them anymore. That was all that I could do, but I honestly don't feel that he thought they were necessary. He was appreciative, but I think he just wants to focus on his Law job and get on with life, not protein drinks that he really needs to give him energy and help right now. You can't make him do what he doesn't want to do.

Thanks for your kindness,

Granny7


----------



## EI

I'm so sorry that your grandson has been dealt such a difficult hand. He seems very determined and strong. That has to be in his favor. He will remain in my prayers for as long as it takes. You, too, Granny. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Granny7

EI said:


> I'm so sorry that your grandson has been dealt such a difficult hand. He seems very determined and strong. That has to be in his favor. He will remain in my prayers for as long as it takes. You, too, Granny. (((HUGS)))


EI,
Thanks so much. Prayers create miracles. I can't believe that the doctor is making him wait till 11/11 to find out if he is okay and free of cancer. The chemo works for another 2 weeks, to the best of my knowledge after it has been done. Why make a person wait 3 weeks or more to get an answer and feel better knowing that you are free of cancer for right now?

This type of testicular cancer is so bad. You can get rid of it and do chemo and it can come back later in life. The only sure cure is the 5 hr. surgery that goes right to the cancer by the back bone. It's just such a tedious and a surgery with so many permanent complications that can affect a man for the rest of his life. None of us want this to happen, so I try not to think of it to often as it upsets me.

It's a good thing that he is such a positive person. It definitely has helped him get through this, along with his and everyone else's prayers. I keep putting him in God's hands to take care of.

Thank you for your continued support. I also need it right now. Back pain getting worse and marriage not doing well at all. 

Granny7


----------



## IWantGreatMarriage

Am sorry to hear about your grandson. He will be in my prayers.
He seems determined and strong...please let him be. It's encouraging to find such a young man fighting hard against all odds. He does remind of my grandfather's resilience...never giving up on the situation and fighting as long as there is still breath.
May God keep guarding and guiding him.


----------



## debster

Granny7 ~ I'm very sorry to hear about your grandson. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Granny7

IWantGreatMarriage said:


> Am sorry to hear about your grandson. He will be in my prayers.
> He seems determined and strong...please let him be. It's encouraging to find such a young man fighting hard against all odds. He does remind of my grandfather's resilience...never giving up on the situation and fighting as long as there is still breath.
> May God keep guarding and guiding him.


IWantGreatMarriage,
Thanks for your kind words and encouragement about my twin grandson, Brendan's cancer. Yes, he is a fighter and never complains. His twin brother and his other brother are all the same. The glass is always have full for them. Nothing negative, wish Grandma could feel the same way sometime. I use to, but I worry more about things like what he is going through right now. I never dreamed this would happen to my grandson at all. It's so hard to accept as I love him so much, but I put on a brave face for him and the rest of his family. Inside my heart break's for him. 

Thanks for the encouragement and prayers, it means a lot to me and the him, even though he doesn't know about it. He's very private and likes to keep his cancer to himself.

Blessings, Granny7


----------



## Granny7

debster said:


> Granny7 ~ I'm very sorry to hear about your grandson. I will keep him in my prayers.


debster,

Thanks for your kind thoughts and prayers. It's so nice of you to think of him.

Granny7


----------



## Affaircare

Both you and your grandson are in my prayers. As hard as this is on him, I'm sure it's difficult for you as well to let him live his life and know there's not a thing you can do to "make him all better."


----------



## Granny7

Affaircare said:


> Both you and your grandson are in my prayers. As hard as this is on him, I'm sure it's difficult for you as well to let him live his life and know there's not a thing you can do to "make him all better."


Affaircare,

Thanks for your kind thoughts. Yes it's so hard for me, as he minimizes it, just like his whole family does. It's good to think positive as he does, along with his family, but I feel inside he is in emotional pain and I would love to talk to him about it. I don't think it's good to keep it bottled inside, but it's not something he is going to allow me to do. I get so sad and upset when I look at him and I see him with that pensive look on his face sometimes. I know he's got to either not feel good inside after the chemo or else, just knowing he's got cancer and there is nothing he can do about it.

Thank you for the candle. I also lit one for him at church also.

All we can do is pray that on 11/11 that it is all gone. That's my wish for him. God Bless Brendan

Granny7


----------



## Affaircare

May I make a suggestion, Granny? I realize this illness is "all about him" and not about you at all...but you mention that you think he's in emotional pain and you'd love to talk to him about HIS pain, and yet you do not share your pain with him. 

What if you share with him YOUR experience and YOUR feelings, as a model of what that kind of deeper sharing is like. Yes, I'm sure part of your brain thinks, "He already has enough to deal with! He doesn't need my feelings too!" but he can see that pensive look on your face same as you can see it on his. 

Maybe let him see that you are a human being same as him. This is the part I'd share: 



Granny7 said:


> ... Yes it's so hard for me, as he minimizes it ... I don't think it's good to keep it bottled inside, but it's not something he is going to allow me to do. I get so sad and upset when I look at him and I see him with that pensive look on his face sometimes. I know he's got to either not feel good inside after the chemo or else, just knowing he's got cancer and there is nothing he can do about it...


Sometimes the best thing we can do for our children and grandchildren is SHOW THEM a model of the exact behavior we would like them to imitate and let them see "what it's like."


----------



## Granny7

Affaircare said:


> May I make a suggestion, Granny? I realize this illness is "all about him" and not about you at all...but you mention that you think he's in emotional pain and you'd love to talk to him about HIS pain, and yet you do not share your pain with him.
> 
> What if you share with him YOUR experience and YOUR feelings, as a model of what that kind of deeper sharing is like. Yes, I'm sure part of your brain thinks, "He already has enough to deal with! He doesn't need my feelings too!" but he can see that pensive look on your face same as you can see it on his.
> 
> Maybe let him see that you are a human being same as him. This is the part I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the best thing we can do for our children and grandchildren is SHOW THEM a model of the exact behavior we would like them to imitate and let them see "what it's like."


Affaircare,
Would you explain a little bit more about what you would want me to say to him? I have texted him before and told him, "That when you hurt, Grandma hurts and I hate that you are going through this." He responded back, that he was doing okay and getting through it. 

As I said, I've only seen him twice since he's had his 2 months of treatments. It was about 10 days ago that I got to spend a few hours with him and his twin brother and that's when some pictures were taken and I could see the pain in his face. It broke my heart and to hug him and feel his bones. He minimizes it and tell's us that he hasn't lost any weight, but he was so thin to begin with. 

My husband and I are taking the boys out to lunch next week. If I can get some time alone with just him I will do as you are suggesting. I feel he will brush it aside and will probably hear from my daughter the next day as to keeping things positive for Brendan. She keeps all her emotions inside also as does the whole family. The opposite of me and that's why they don't share a lot with me as they feel that I am to emotional and sensitive to things. That's my way of showing love, it's just me.

The part that you mentioned, is that what you wanted me to say to him? To put it into how I feel or to let him know that it's okay to feel emotion about what he's going through. He's such a private person and keeps everything in order in his life. So he's harder to talk to than his left brained, mirror image twin brother. The other one is more emotional and would not have handled this cancer as well.

I'll wait and hear from you and thanks for the advice.

Granny7


----------



## Granny7

Granny7 said:


> Affaircare,
> Would you explain a little bit more about what you would want me to say to him? I have texted him before and told him, "That when you hurt, Grandma hurts and I hate that you are going through this." He responded back, that he was doing okay and getting through it.
> 
> As I said, I've only seen him twice since he's had his 2 months of treatments. It was about 10 days ago that I got to spend a few hours with him and his twin brother and that's when some pictures were taken and I could see the pain in his face. It broke my heart and to hug him and feel his bones. He minimizes it and tell's us that he hasn't lost any weight, but he was so thin to begin with.
> 
> My husband and I are taking the boys out to lunch next week. If I can get some time alone with just him I will do as you are suggesting. I feel he will brush it aside and will probably hear from my daughter the next day as to keeping things positive for Brendan. She keeps all her emotions inside also as does the whole family. The opposite of me and that's why they don't share a lot with me as they feel that I am to emotional and sensitive to things. That's my way of showing love, it's just me.
> 
> The part that you mentioned, is that what you wanted me to say to him? To put it into how I feel or to let him know that it's okay to feel emotion about what he's going through. He's such a private person and keeps everything in order in his life. So he's harder to talk to than his left brained, mirror image twin brother. The other one is more emotional and would not have handled this cancer as well.
> 
> I'll wait and hear from you and thanks for the advice.
> 
> Granny7


Affaircare,
I had a nice talk with Brendan when we went out to dinner with him and his twin brother. It was obvious that he didn't want to share his worries about his cancer. I did use myself as an example and he did say a few things, but you could tell that he would have rather focused on the nice dinner and conversation that we had enjoyed. He's a very strong man in so many ways. 

I did let him know my feelings and he said that he knew how bad I felt for what he was going through. He still doesn't want to talk about it though. He just wants to focus on doing a good job at work. He's doing excellent and we are so proud of him and is getting great feedback at work.

His CT came back with good news after his chemo treatments were finished and it did get all the cancer, praise God and the doctors who treated him.

He will have another CT in 3 months, then in 6 or 9 months, more CT scans to follow, along with blood work for 3 yrs to be sure that it's all gone. They are following him very closely and he does everything they tell him to do. Thank the Lord that the cancer is gone for now and hopefully forever. Please continue to keep him in your thoughts.
Granny7


----------

